# Problem with KATO Unitrack...please help!?



## cboisits (Nov 22, 2015)

Hey guys. I just got a brand new Athearn Genesis BNSF ES44AC for Christmas along with a new KATO HV5 Unitrack set. So since Christmas I've been running my new diesel in my living room on my new track without any problems until today. The loco will run for a while and then just stop. I'll shove it along a bit and it will go a little bit and then stop again. It does this with other locomotives too AND other transformers so it is not the engine and it is not the transformer. I used a digital multimeter to troubleshoot the problem. After applying voltage, I attached the leads of the multimeter to the rails and I get no reading. KATO is supposed to be quality stuff. I wouldn't expect this. Anyone ever have this problem? or at least heard of anyone having this problem? What do I do to fix this? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

I would first clean the track with some rubbing alcohol and check rail joiners for looseness. The way you describe the problem leads me to believe it's an electrical problem at the rail joiners


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The title of your post caused some surprise. Kato is high quality stuff. That said, not even the top quality is indestructable.

Do I understand that you are running this track on the floor? Worse still, a carpeted one? In spite of what you might think, electric trains really aren't designed to do this. I would suspect that some connections, either rail joiners or the terminals in the track / transformer, have become loaded with crud and are not making good contact.

Use a lint free rag and some denatured alcohol (or 91% rubbing alcohol), give everything a thorough cleaning. Even though your multimeter indicates poor current on the tracks, check the trucks and motor of your loco for hunks of dust, animal hair, carpet fuzz, etc.

Finally, if this is on the floor, you have to rule out the possibility that something has been stepped on, kicked, or otherwise damaged. Reseat all your connections and inspect for damage.


----------



## cboisits (Nov 22, 2015)

Yeah I did that. I cleaned the track and the loco's wheels with alcohol but I think something is not right with the feeder track. If I apply voltage and then put the leads of the multimeter to the track, I get a reading of "0". At the same time, if I put the leads to the screws on the transformer, I get a power reading. I'm telling you, dirt/gunk is not the issue here. I'm running my train on the floor but it is a hardwood floor. Anyone else have the answer here?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

If you have power at the transformer terminals and "0" reading on feeder track,
then problem has to be wires or ( I assume there is a plug on the wires) the
plug. Maybe from track plug to rails. Turn feeder track upside down and check connection
from track plug to rails. Has to be in this area.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm going to assume that you are not being deliberately belligerent. We don't know what you've tried, and you would be amazed at how many times a simple cleaning solves problems -- I have seen shorts in Christmas layout caused by one needle from an artificial tree lying across feeder terminals. Besides, when you talk about being able to push it and get it going again, that makes us experienced folks think "dirt". So be patient as we try to troubleshoot this with you.

IIRC, there is a plug in connector on the feeder track. Are you absolutely certain that there is no gunk in that connection Are you absolutely certain that there is no short where the bare feeder wires connect to the power pack (all it takes is one stray strand of wire)? I recommended that you reseat everything and inspect it for damage. Have you done that? Do you have a pet that might have chewed the wires? Again, I don't know what you know, and I can't see what you see, so please, help us narrow it down.


----------



## cboisits (Nov 22, 2015)

In response to CTValleyRR, I apologize if I came across as belligerent. That certainly was not my intention at all so please accept my apology. If anything, I am grateful for your help. I have an update for you though. I set up a new 4x8 oval with some old Bachmann E-Z track and now my locomotives are running fine! No problems whatsoever! I purposely bought some nice KATO Unitrack to run my new loco on because it looks nicer and go figure... it doesn't even work right. I should have just stuck with my Bachmann E-Z track. The whole reason I bought the unitrack is because I don't like the way the black roadbed looks on the E-Z track. So I guess I should return the Unitrack? Maybe exchange it and see if the same thing happens? Or maybe try Atlas true track?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Why not paint the ties of the EZ track if you don't like
them the way they are. Many of us commonly weather
the flex track, including the ties so you would effectively
be doing that. Walmart Crafts section has dozens of
water based craft colors to create whatever effect you
want and for less than a dollar.

Don


----------



## cboisits (Nov 22, 2015)

I don't mind the ties as much as the black roadbed.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Sometimes, it's hard to pick up a person's tone in written communication. No hard feelings.

I would absolutely NOT return the Unitrak in favor of EZ Track. That's like returning a Porsche for a Kia. For one thing, the black roadbed indicates steel track, which is, to put it politely, junk. Painting it is like putting lipstick on a pig. Plus it's tedious as anything. 

Defective happens. At worst, you'd want to trade out the wires and maybe the terminal track piece. Your current experience notwithstanding, Kato produces quality products, and their Unitrack is far and away the highest rated roadbed track. The EZ Track may work now, but Unitrack is more likely to remain trouble free longer. Besides, your Unitrack ran fine when you first set it up, too, didn't it?

I would check the basic connectivity issues we suggested above, then if that doesn't work, contact KatoUSA and see if they will replace the terminal track and wires.


----------

